# Flexy vs stiff



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

To a large extent, it depends on what you're doing with that flex/stiff board. In general, the faster a board goes the less stable it becomes. This can be countered by a) lengthening the board and b) stiffening the board.

When you're talking about hitting big kickers, a little stiffness in the board will help you take off cleanly and land with less reverberation coming through the board and your legs.

With jibbing surfaces, flexible boards allow you to "grab" the rail or box more easily. Try balancing a pencil on your finger and then try balancing and cable or rope on your finger. That's hugely exaggerated, but seeing the ends of a spectrum help us understand the shades inbetween.

When it comes to jumping or ollieing, you need to strike a delicate balance. Too soft and the board won't be able to convert potential energy into kinetic energy. This is where the pop comes from when you jump. Too stiff and you won't have enough strength to bend the board and transfer energy. Neither extreme results in an efficient ollie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^^ dont need to ad anything there, its right on the piont

over the park board tho
the duece is a crap board on the mountain, but its actually pretty good for jibbing and stuff. to be really onist, id get a proper board for the mountain and keep the duece for messing around on, its the only thing its good for anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I find I like my flexy for most of the day - more comfortable. But when I am in the mood - usually around bedtime with the right person beside me.. then I like it stiff.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue Streak said:


> I find I like my flexy for most of the day - more comfortable. But when I am in the mood - usually around bedtime with the right person beside me.. then I like it stiff.


Lol, thats so corny.


----------

